# 1up Double or Single + Add on



## Farslasher (Apr 5, 2010)

Simple question, but I would love some opinions on the matter. I tend to go biking by myself, but occasionally about once a week or once every other week I go biking with my brother and haul that bike also. Price wise, it is smarter to by the double bike rack because it is cheaper than the single + add on by about $30 if I do super duty 2", but I won't be able to reduce to the 1 bike rack for all the other times. What do you guys think or enjoy currently??

Should I get the Single + add on, is it that easy to add the additional tray on that It won't bother me at all to do that.

or does having the double not bother you at all with only one bike on it?

Thanks... 
-Mike


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Mike - I would just get the double and run it all the time.


----------



## MtnScrubb67 (Oct 5, 2015)

I run the double all the time and only haul my bike the majority. The double gives you the oppurtunity to expand up to 4 bikes, while the single is only supposedly expanded to 2. All depends how often you are planning on removing rack. I believe it is around 20lbs difference.


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

I did the single plus an additional tray, but I don't intend to run 4 trays because I have a roof rack. I really enjoy the size of the single rack by itself and can access my hatch easily.


----------



## Farslasher (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I went with the black super duty double today!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm late to the party on this one, but in case others read this in the future, I opted for a single heavy duty and a single add-on. Like OP, 75% of the time, I ride solo or meet folks at the trail so only need to haul one bike. I appreciate the slimmer profile and lower weight of the single bike setup, though the ease with which the add-on attaches is a non-starter. Really happy with the flexibility of my setup, even though it was more expensive in the end.

Either way, you can't really go wrong with a 1x or 2x tray setup from 1-UP. It's just solid equipment.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Farslasher said:


> Simple question, but I would love some opinions on the matter. I tend to go biking by myself, but occasionally about once a week or once every other week I go biking with my brother and haul that bike also. Price wise, it is smarter to by the double bike rack because it is cheaper than the single + add on by about $30 if I do super duty 2", but I won't be able to reduce to the 1 bike rack for all the other times. What do you guys think or enjoy currently??
> 
> Should I get the Single + add on, is it that easy to add the additional tray on that It won't bother me at all to do that.
> 
> ...


Definitely be able to go to a single rack especially if you don't ever need to go to 4 bikes. It's so much easier to wrangle the single module than a double - and therefore faster.

J.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

I currently have a two bike platform rack and it uses hooks on the TT to secure the bikes. What I really like is that the bikes don't move around much at all. Being that the 1UP only has the tires in a tray and secured at the tire, does it move back the forth at all? Hate to see bikes swinging around or bouncing back and forth.
Was thinking of the 1UP single with add on myself since 90% I toss the bike on there by itself, mainly for work/travel.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Dirtrider127 said:


> I currently have a two bike platform rack and it uses hooks on the TT to secure the bikes. What I really like is that the bikes don't move around much at all. Being that the 1UP only has the tires in a tray and secured at the tire, does it move back the forth at all? Hate to see bikes swinging around or bouncing back and forth.
> Was thinking of the 1UP single with add on myself since 90% I toss the bike on there by itself, mainly for work/travel.


The 1Up rack arms are to be pressed into the tire such that it deforms the tire. It's a tight hold. There is pretty much zero movement in the tray along the axis of the tray.

IMO, the only reasons to get the double rack are (1) you will never use less than two bikes and/or (2) you have to go to a four bike rack.

If you are going to be running less than four or want to use one bike at a time, then without a doubt the single most module setup is the way to go.

J.


----------



## Farslasher (Apr 5, 2010)

Question, I measured my double from hitch end to end and it was 31.5" long, how long is the single heavy duty? Anyone have one that can measure for me please


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Dirtrider127 said:


> Being that the 1UP only has the tires in a tray and secured at the tire, does it move back the forth at all? Hate to see bikes swinging around or bouncing back and forth.
> Was thinking of the 1UP single with add on myself since 90% I toss the bike on there by itself, mainly for work/travel.


I have the 1UP double, I mostly take my bike as well but I purchased the 2 tray so that we can take my wife's bike when she comes along. The bikes never touch each other and the movement back and forth is very minimal. As Johnj80 said, the rack arms press into the tire such that it pushes into the tire for a pretty solid hold. The more you push into the tire the tighter the hold. It's not going to drop your bike.

What I like is the rack is stupid easy to use man, it's not that heavy either, and it can be put on in about 1 minute and you can get a bike on it in less than that. It is just as easy to take off your vehicle too, takes less than a minute and it folds up nicely small. It is expensive, but for me, I love the ease of use.

After a hard ride, I can roll up the to the truck, put my bike on the rack and secure it in like 30 seconds. Done!! I'm not exaggerating either. I'm pretty beat after a good ride and did not want a rack that I would have to do all kinds of steps (screwing around) to get the bike on a secure it. I think you'll love the 1 up. I did purchase the black, while it looks nice I think I should have save some money and got the aluminum color. Buyers remorse I guess.


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

From what I can tell the only way to get a 1.25" hitch is to get the single and do the add on. Is that right?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

subspd said:


> From what I can tell the only way to get a 1.25" hitch is to get the single and do the add on. Is that right?


I believe that's right.

And the single version that fits the 1.25" hitch will also fit the 2" hitch. The only caveat is that you can only do three bikes. Do understand that they used to sell what is now the 1.25" hitch rack as the only rack for both size receivers and it was rated for 4 bikes as long as you didn't exceed the load rating of the receiver. We drove many, many miles with that rack with 4 bikes on it.

J.


----------



## Giber (Dec 10, 2007)

*Single +3*



JohnJ80 said:


> I believe that's right.
> 
> And the single version that fits the 1.25" hitch will also fit the 2" hitch. The only caveat is that you can only do three bikes. Do understand that they used to sell what is now the 1.25" hitch rack as the only rack for both size receivers and it was rated for 4 bikes as long as you didn't exceed the load rating of the receiver. We drove many, many miles with that rack with 4 bikes on it.
> 
> J.


Soooo..... how does this story end?

"We drove many, many miles with that rack with 4 bikes on it." AND.....

and... it worked great and never failed us, we are still using it to this day? 
or... it failed and our bikes rag-dolled down the highway?

I'm about to pull the trigger on the single, I'm betting that the single will hold 4 bikes no problem. Thinking about going super duty single + (1) superduty add on, + (2) add on's. I do not need a 50lb weight limit let alone a 75 lb.. and I'd say that the majority of the time I'll be running it single, maybe double- and only on occasion even use all 4

Thanks


----------



## dubstings (May 14, 2012)

Giber, thc for bringing this thread back!

I'm also curious if anyone has tried the single + 3 add ons for a total of four bikes. 

1Up oficially says the maximum is three bikes if you start with a single, but I'm thinking 4 bikes would be fine, right? right?


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

dubstings said:


> 1Up oficially says the maximum is three bikes if you start with a single, but I'm thinking 4 bikes would be fine, right? right?


FWIW, I did some math using the drawings on the 1up website:

If the limiting factor is the moment on the receiver, 3X 50lb is about 4X 30lb

If the limiting factor is the moment on the first set of adapter bolts, 2X 50lb is about 3X 22.5lb

YMMV


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

I have a Yakima Holdup on my truck now. It is fine for 2 bikes. But it is heavy to load and unload and I cannot lower my tailgate all the way. Was thinking about getting just the single 1.5-2" rack, dont know if I would ever purchase the add on. Any reason why not to save money and get the 1.5 vs the Heavy Duty 2" Single?


----------



## Joe Mama (Jan 19, 2004)

I have the 1up single plus add-on and I like it that way. With the 1up single I can still open up the liftgate on my wagon with the rack folded up, I can't do that with the double. Also the single is a lot shorter than the double so you don't always have to fold it up in the first place.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Joe Mama said:


> I have the 1up single plus add-on and I like it that way. With the 1up single I can still open up the liftgate on my wagon with the rack folded up, I can't do that with the double. Also the single is a lot shorter than the double so you don't always have to fold it up in the first place.


Do you have the 1.5" or 2"?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

J_Westy said:


> FWIW, I did some math using the drawings on the 1up website:
> 
> If the limiting factor is the moment on the receiver, 3X 50lb is about 4X 30lb
> 
> ...


Your mileage is definitely going to vary, as you can't just add weights. The force on the receiver is equivalent to the weight of each bike and tray times their distance from the receiver.

Ex. A bike and tray at one foot from the receiver happen to exert 100lbs of torque on the receiver.... that same bike and tray at two feet would be exerting 200lbs of torque.

Not that I needed it, but I found four bikes at their rated max on a 1UP Super Duty setup requires a Class IV to remain within the rated tongue weight (torque rating).


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Flamingtaco said:


> Your mileage is definitely going to vary, as you can't just add weights. The force on the receiver is equivalent to the weight of each bike and tray times their distance from the receiver.


That's what I calculated... "moment" = force x distance.


----------



## Joe Mama (Jan 19, 2004)

sxr-racer said:


> Do you have the 1.5" or 2"?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Hitch size is 1.25"


----------



## Giber (Dec 10, 2007)

J_Westy said:


> FWIW, I did some math using the drawings on the 1up website:
> 
> If the limiting factor is the moment on the receiver, 3X 50lb is about 4X 30lb
> 
> ...


Nicely done.. how about the moment factor of:
1 single superduty rack + 2 superduty addons that might just get us closer to what 1+3 needs to be (ie.. [email protected] 30ish lb. closer to a mountain bike weight)

I am less concerned about tongue weight as I am material failure, but when looking at the rack my 'lame' brain is under the impression that those racks are bomb proof and that a single superduty could handle the +3.

Guess I want to actually eat the cake... I want a single for the convenience of accessing the rear door of the vehicle, and I want (4) bike option for the rare times I actually get 3 other friends with hall passes to go ride at the same time.

Maybe I'm going to be 'the guy' who actually does this and I'll let you know how it goes, but I'd also love to hear some feedback from anyone else who has decided to go it alone.

FYI.. This is going on a 2011 Nissan Pathfinder with a 6000 lb towing rating with what is probably a class III hitch rated at 350-600 tongue weight)


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Giber said:


> Nicely done.. how about the moment factor of:
> 1 single superduty rack + 2 superduty addons that might just get us closer to what 1+3 needs to be (ie.. [email protected] 30ish lb. closer to a mountain bike weight)
> 
> I am less concerned about tongue weight as I am material failure, but when looking at the rack my 'lame' brain is under the impression that those racks are bomb proof and that a single superduty could handle the +3.
> ...


Did you mean a single superduty rack +3 superduty add ons? It is already rated for two add ons at 75lbs x 3.

If you go with three 30lb bikes on add-ones, you will not exceed the torque where the first add add-on attaches to the rack. 3x30lb bikes will exert 82% the force pf 2x75lb bikes.

I cannot comment on whether or not the rack will handle the additional tray. When I was last on the website in 2017, the dimensional drawings indicated the double rack was beefier than the single, and I think someone commented on seeing both in person and agreed with the assessment. Currently, those drawings are no longer available, and both the 'fitment' and 'instructions' drawings are the same for the two racks.

Receivers tend to be rated with a tongue weight 10% of the tow weight, but this is not a steadfast rule as it is determined by design. Check your receiver tag.


----------



## notMurray (Jan 18, 2004)

Did you ever do this? Did it work out?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I suspect that the issue with using a single plus three add-ons is not the forces on the hitch, but on the connection between the first and second tray.

In every configuration they approve, that bolted connection is never supporting more than two trays. 

I believe if you do the math using the distances between that connection and three trays added, a bike on the 3rd tray adds a LOT more stress.


----------



## huckers (May 14, 2012)

kapusta said:


> I suspect that the issue with using a single plus three add-ons is not the forces on the hitch, but on the connection between the first and second tray.
> 
> In every configuration they approve, that bolted connection is never supporting more than two trays.
> 
> I believe if you do the math using the distances between that connection and three trays added, a bike on the 3rd tray adds a LOT more stress.


Not an engineer, but my nerdy-brain agrees with you... the weak link is, well, the links between the add-ons and the one under most pressure is the first one.

I'd love to hear from anyone who has tried three 1up add-ons on a 1-up single. Heavy Duty, super duty, etc.

In my usage, that 4th bike (when we get there) would be a kids 20" or 24" XC bike, after which we're probably getting to a larger vehicle anyway and I can buy the double carrier then. So in two years time I may have part of the answer.


----------

